

Live forever... or die trying - jostmey
http://theimmortalists.com/

======
gonvaled
I for one am convinced that aging and death is an evolutionary error (from the
point of view of the host, not of the genes!), which can be solved with
technology. Like all technological problems, it is just a matter of dedicating
enough brain-power to solve it. And the only reason why we are not throwing
enough brain power to it currently is because we, as a society, are
illogically convinced that either it is an insolvable problem, or it is a
problem not worth tackling (because of the huge ethical issues associated with
immortality).

But both views can be overcomed with technology again: as soon as it starts to
become clear that we can solve the problem, more and more brainpower will be
dedicated to it (capitalism is very much suited for tackling this). And
technology can also diminish most of the ethical problems (resource pressures
caused by overpopulation, ...) ultimately by allowing for out-of-earth
colonies.

The only open question is if access to immortality will be open to everyone or
will be controlled by a small elite for centuries to come (ultimately it will
be a commodity, like all technology). Capitalism in its current form
(specially as practiced in the US) is not very inspiring in this regard.

------
webmaven
While true immortality is the ultimate goal of researchers like de Grey, from
a practical standpoint, current research is actually focusing on immorbidity
(or indefinite lifespan).

Basically, remaining reasonably youthful and healthy does not necessarily keep
you from being run over by a truck. For that we'll need some sort of backup-
and-restore system.

